# Stripping and tank cycle



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So far I've always waited 18 days and stripped free swimming fry into fry tank. 
Next time I want to try and strip eggs at 7 days and put them into an egg tumbler inside A fry tank. 
Now if that tank is cycled and there is no waste being produced from the eggs for the next 3 weeks or so, how will the cycle hold up if now waste is going into the water..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Beneficial organisms can live for a month or more without ammonia.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Good to know. I assume no water changes are necessary whilst the fry remain none swimming..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would still do water changes. What are the nitrates to start with?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Should be very low as will be a new tank, fresh water mixed with a little bit of main tank water with cycled sponge filter plonked straight in along with egg tumbler containing eggs. I would expect about 5ppm

When adding a sponge filter that's been cycling for weeks in another tank, can this be put straight in to a tank of fresh dechlorinated water or should it be ran over night before fry or eggs are added?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can do it directly, but test daily to ensure it is working.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Another quick question. 
Stripping fry at 18 days or tumbling eggs from 7 days.

1. Which would you say is the most successful in terms of numbers, do some of the eggs not produce whilst being tumbled? 
2. Is one method preferred to than the other..? 
3. Can anyone recommend an egg tumbler or will any one do off amazon.?


----------

